# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Nadpobudliwość dziecka??

## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o pomoc. Niepokoi mnie zachowanie córki znajomej, jednak ona ignoruje to, chce z nia szczerze ozmawiać, ale chce wiedzieć czy mam powody do obaw. Dziewczynka w tym roku(październik) skończy 7 lat. Chodzi do przedkola nie poszła jako 6 latek do szkoły. Oto niepokojące mnie zachowania:                                  - brak skupienia na zabawie, poleceniach , rozmowie,przy zwracaniu uwagi ma problem z patrzeniem w oczy                                                             - ciągłe obgryzanie czegoś: paznokci , lalek, krzeseł, kabli poprostu gryzie wszytko co ma pod ręką.                                                                          -niewyraźna mowa.                                                       -skrajne okazywanie emocji, krzyk i radość z powodu czegoś pozytywnego i krzyk i skrajna rozpacz jeśli jest coś nie po jej myśli (przegrana w grze)                                                                             - bardzo głośne mówienie wręcz krzyk mimo upomnień nie potrafi nad tym panować.                  - nie potrafi np stać czy siedzieć bez ruchu , cały czas sie rusza, nazywam to potocznie że jej ciało pływa lub wibruje                                                - w wieku młodszym przemoc , obecnie tylko skupiona raczej na bracie.                                              - niegrzeczna, ze złości potrafi uderzyć swoja mame.                                                                              - zamiast bawić sie zabawkami niszczy je.                                                                    - jednocześnie bardzo szybko opanowuje nauke na pamieć bardzo długich   wierszy czy piosenek.

----------


## PsychologBMW

Witam, 

Objawy z wysokim prawdopodobieństwem mogą wskazywać na zaburzenia zachowania, jednak z całą pewnością nie jest to diagnoza. Zaocznie, na podstawie listu, za pośrednictwem osób trzecich można jedynie snuć przypuszczenia. Nie ulega wątpliwości, że warto porozmawiać z koleżanką, okazać jej zrozumienie i wsparcie oraz podpowiedzieć, aby udała się z dzieckiem na konsultację do specjalisty. Problem jest delikatny, gdyż nie wiadomo, jak koleżanka zareaguje, jednak warto spróbować. 

Pozdrawiam, 
Barbara Michno-Wiecheć, psycholog psychoterapeuta

----------

